# Externe Festplatte mit Netzwerk und RAID



## Robert Steichele (1. Dezember 2004)

Gibt es eigentlich auch schon externe Festplatte mit Netzwerkanschluss und RAID?


----------



## Sinac (2. Dezember 2004)

Naja, das was du unter einer externen Festplatte verstehst gibt es wohl nicht mit Netzwerk und RAID, aber es gibt durchaus Storage Server die sowas können 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

